

If You Want to Keep Using The Internet, Learn Chinese Now - shrk
http://gizmodo.com/5719370/if-you-want-to-keep-using-the-internet-learn-chinese-now
According to this infographic, Chinese will become the internet's dominant language in five years. Obviously, every single webpage won't be in Mandarin, but it's a good reminder that China's rise as a cultural force shouldn't be ignored.
======
conjectures
It will be time to get 'worried' when we see Chinese approaching the top of a
chart which adds up not just users' first langauges, but additional languages
also.

I would imagine the common language measure is far more significant than first
language alone. That's what's going to drive language choice for content, and
content is what I'm interested in as a user.

I can see a separate, more insular net of Chinese content developing, given
the mass of Chinese speakers. I just don't see it supplanting the general,
English net.

